# Ioline appli-k to cut sandblast mask



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

Is anyone out there using an Ioline Appli-K to cut the sandblast mask material? If so, would you be willing to share your finds? Thanks much!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I also have an Ioline 300. I purchased a rhinestone starter kit and have spent the day trying to cut fast weed stencil material. I've tried 45 & 60 blades. Different offsets, pressure & always on a slow speed. Some of the circles come close to completely cutting but none of them are perfect. Are there Ioline experts out there that could offer some suggestions.
Just to let you know, I also have trouble cutting vinyl too. It doesn't like to make complete cuts.


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have another question about the Ioline appli-k cutting sandblast mask. How do you keep the paper from sticking to the adhesive sheet that lives in the tray????? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated and remove a TREMENDOUS amount of stress!!!!


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

JAF said:


> I also have an Ioline 300. I purchased a rhinestone starter kit and have spent the day trying to cut fast weed stencil material. I've tried 45 & 60 blades. Different offsets, pressure & always on a slow speed. Some of the circles come close to completely cutting but none of them are perfect. Are there Ioline experts out there that could offer some suggestions.
> Just to let you know, I also have trouble cutting vinyl too. It doesn't like to make complete cuts.


 Try looking for an "overcut" feature...it will make the blade cut past the stop point.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

tod430 said:


> I have another question about the Ioline appli-k cutting sandblast mask. How do you keep the paper from sticking to the adhesive sheet that lives in the tray????? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated and remove a TREMENDOUS amount of stress!!!!


 can you post links? I dont know what any of this is...but i do cut resist alot ... tho' not for rhinestones.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, 

I work for Ioline and I'll try to answer some of these questions. You can pm me or call Ioline at 425-398-8282 if you need more clarification.

First, it is my understanding from the folks at DAS that they really like using the Appli-K to cut their rhinestone template material, but they recommend and sell a special blade for doing so. Please contact them for details on that. The standard 30, 45 and 60 degree blades are made to cut fabric and are probably a bit too big to handle 3mm circles.

Using a vinyl cutting "Cobra" 60 blade in an Ioline vinyl cutter bladeholder in the Appli-K tool jaw will also work fine. You will, however, have to change the "blade offset" in the Ioline Control Center software to 47 mils if you use that Cobra blade. You can get those from Ioline.

Ioline makes four "tack" varieties of adhesive sheets; ultra low, low, medium, and high tack. The Ultra Low is designed to work with paper-backed materials.

You should use a 30 degree blade for thin films like vinyl. Changing the "overcut" (again, in the Ioline Control Center software) should help if you don't have a 30 degree blade handy.

Again, feel free to PM me and I'll be happy to answer any further questions.

Krusty


----------



## tod430 (Sep 19, 2009)

thank you...I really don't deal with DAS because you have to own their equipment to buy certain products. I appreciate the information on the light tack adhesive sheets. 
Tammy


----------

